# How to sharpen a chisel properly



## arand18 (Sep 16, 2011)

Hi recently brought some new chisels been using them alot lately and thought I should give them a sharpen but iv always been put off by the fact that I don't know how to sharpen them proplerly, I have an oil stone could someone please explain.

thanks


----------



## H. A. S. (Sep 23, 2010)

Check YouTube and use search function here. It would take too long to type it all out. Do a lot of reading, and you can sharpen anything.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Agreed*



H. A. S. said:


> Check YouTube and use search function here. It would take too long to type it all out. Do a lot of reading, and you can sharpen anything.



THis You Tube is a basic one. At the ends of this one there will be more choices in thumbnails. Just click on the next one and so on.


----------

